# How much is it worth?



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

95 S6 Avant, 180k, decent shape, stick.


----------



## seLbitZ (Jan 1, 2010)

About $3500

http://www.kbb.com/used-cars/audi/s...-report?condition=good&id=7206&mileage=180000


----------



## passaton (Oct 24, 2009)

kbb, nada, edmonds, blackbook are just guidelines to provide buyers and sellers where they can find themselves in price. however, it is worth what you feel you would like to purchase or willing to sell. I have seen people buy older audis that have been well taken care of in pristine condition and original factory items without any mods but what are you willing to pay for that? it would depend on if you like it and if it is worth it for you. hope this helps.


----------

